# Suicide from Burj Khalifa



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just noticed this:

Report: Suicide off tallest skyscraper in Dubai - Yahoo! News

Hope a trend isn't started! Says it was a man upset with his company...I don't think this was the answer to the dispute!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

News report stated that he had asked for leave and that this had been refused. Obviously something was bothering him quite badly but still would have been easier to just resign (though that's probably passing judgement as I don't know the man hence his situation/ circumstances).

Sad loss of life.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

They say it was a 30 year old Indian national, who had a argument with his company because they didn't sanction his holiday!!!!!

May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

RIP indeed! what a way to go... Really really sad... and here i was thinking I had a bad day...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Link removed 

.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

I read this posting and also read in the newspaper of this tragic event... and yes I do have a few suicides in my past... and I have always thought it is a permanent solution to a temporary problem... one of my sons had some ideas about suicide several years back and a hard thing to deal with. 

But being homesick to death for this fella was a reality. And what now of the boss who denied him time to go home? Does that Boss care? Concerned? Slave masters are not usually concerned over the welfare of their underlings unless it's 'get your butt back to work'. 

TT


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Many bosses are surprised when their blue collar workers ask for leave more than once in 2 years. Some do a double take when their worker wants a day off per week, they (and I know some of them) say stuff like, they dont have their family here, what will they do with time off, that is why I dont give tem holidays.

Few years back there was a very sad case when a Saudi sponsor took few thousand riyals from his worker to allow him to go for marriage. Then suddenly he changed his mind refused to allow him to leave, and didnt return the money he stole from his worker, the poor guy commited suicide.

Its a very bad form of slavery and its common in Saudi for PROs or Managers to ask for "bribes" to allow a worker to go home on holiday. That bribe effectively is for returning the passport or processing the exit permit


----------



## cincinbrava (Jul 4, 2010)

Got this news in chinese website... Poor man and his family. I am so sorry for his family. Being home sick to death is a real tragedy that all bosses should try to avoid. We are all human being.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Now the newspapers are turning the page stating that this guy was mentaly sick since years and it was just a matter of time that he commit´s suicide!
It had nothing to do with his employer or the work enviroment..........Inshallah.....!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> Now the newspapers are turning the page stating that this guy was mentaly sick since years and it was just a matter of time that he commit´s suicide!
> It had nothing to do with his employer or the work enviroment..........Inshallah.....!


Wow. If the guy was "mentally disturbed' then why did they employ him? They should have deported him like they do others... excuses, excuses...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

People generally don't just commit suicide and often there is a history (often unseen or undiagnosed) of depression. That is proper depression the medical condition not "oh woe is me, I'm a bit sad today."

While there can be certain catalysts that can trigger such a sad act, it's a lot more deep rooted than that and can often be biological from birth.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Indian Consultate are saying he "fell".


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Wow. If the guy was "mentally disturbed' then why did they employ him? They should have deported him like they do others... excuses, excuses...


the blood test done for hiring doesn't say you're mentally disturbed or not.

if it did, and the illness was taken into account as non qualifying visa criterion... a LOT of offices would be empty across dubai


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Indian Consultate are saying he "fell".


Of course he did... after he let go of his grips.

UAE will say anything now to shift the blame away from the employer... like the Brit who died in jail incident.

Some will never learn to accept blames.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Arabtec has apparently issued a statement denying that his vacation request was declined.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cami said:


> the blood test done for hiring doesn't say you're mentally disturbed or not.
> 
> if it did, and the illness was taken into account as non qualifying visa criterion... a LOT of offices would be empty across dubai


Most of us are sane when we land here...a few years down the line, we all start hanging out with the fairies!


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Read on gulfnews the guy took off from 148th but actually arrived on a balcony on 124th. Quite ironic, considering he chose the tallest building in the world and then 24 storeys did the job as well.


Edit: Feel I have to add this - I do not want to sound disrespectful to a person that died. I just see suicide with an eye on the people around the scene as well... did he bother hitting (and hence killing) another person during touchdown or seriously shock children around? Obviously not. 

Just my two fils...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Most of us are sane when we land here...a few years down the line, we all start hanging out with the fairies!


they do renew the visas every two or three years though 

on a more serious note, not many would pass real psychological screening here, and due to the many nationalities and types of company cultures in dubai, it's almost impossible to design a test format that wouldn't have to be tailored yearly, if not more often than that, therefore it would be unreliable to measure employment capacity.

many of the people who commit or think about committing suicide want to make a statement as an act of rebellion against what they consider to be crippling their self. there are many forms of self-destruction, and almost all of them are performed to be visible (skin cuts, hair cuts, self mutilation and all that). the fact that this guy chose to jump from the burj is a statement. otherwise he could have chosen any of the 4,000 something towers in dubai. 

the human mind is an abyss...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Reality is we will never know. So far it is all gossip.

Some people leave a note before committing suicide. At any case, it should be investigated. Police should inquire co-workers and find out if there was some sort of stress in the work environment or else.

Else.... Someone might have pushed him. Could've been a crime right ?............


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Such a sad thing to happen and we obviously don't know the real reason or circumstances or indeed what was going through the man's mind...

I am sure this is unrelated but weren't his employers the subject of a BBC documentary on the condition of one of their labour camps?


----------



## herts_curt (May 14, 2011)

definitely sounds like excuses to me. saw a documentary on the welfare of the workers during the construction of the burj kalifa once - that was quite an eye opener on the relationship between the boss and worker too..


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

^Yes, Dubai is one of the places on Earth where hierarchy in employment is very well exaggerated.


----------

